# Painting a door, or two.....



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, actually a 2400 sq foot house of trim, base and doors, in two hours.
Sorry, no candle light or fires though










Yes, he wears whites, but to spray he uses old overalls and shirts that just get tossed eventually!


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Is that Ole's brother? What happened to him has he been banned again?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I would hate to vie for the same work as you guys there in Utah. I don't think I would get a call!  You keep doing what your are doing guys :thumbsup:

When I get the SHO supercharged/turboed.. I am going to run her at bonneville. I will hit you up when I do


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

btw.. tell rob his getup is sexy! I think I will have to take a cold shower after watching that.. 

but really cause it makes me want to take a bath and wash my face REALLY well.. those masks and hoods make the area around my eyes look like a racoon! Damn! I feel all dirty and itchy now!! 




:laughing:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Lambrecht said:


> Is that Ole's brother? What happened to him has he been banned again?


Haha, I don't know where Ole is, maybe this will draw him out!



nEighter said:


> I would hate to vie for the same work as you guys there in Utah. I don't think I would get a call!  You keep doing what your are doing guys :thumbsup:
> 
> When I get the SHO supercharged/turboed.. I am going to run her at bonneville. I will hit you up when I do


Been getting a few of these lately, 6-7 year old homes bought on short sales, owner comes in and recarpets and paints, just like new!



nEighter said:


> btw.. tell rob his getup is sexy! I think I will have to take a cold shower after watching that..
> 
> but really cause it makes me want to take a bath and wash my face REALLY well.. those masks and hoods make the area around my eyes look like a racoon! Damn! I feel all dirty and itchy now!!
> 
> ...


I know, he has tried tons of methods, this works well, that is actually a tshirt on his head! He puts vaseline on and tries to use wipes after, usually he just crawls into the truck and waits to get home, where I am waiting with a warm washcloth!


----------



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks great video keep em coming:thumbup:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Haha, I don't know where Ole is, maybe this will draw him out!

We can only hope, NOT


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

How did the camcorder turn out after filming? It was getting a little hazy in there


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

RCP said:


> He puts vaseline on and tries to use wipes after, usually he just crawls into the truck and waits to get home, where I am waiting with a warm washcloth!


My father always kept a huge jar of vaseline in the spray box. I never saw anyone else use it. (until now)


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

to me vasolene just smears the paint around. Speaking of skin products and painting... how about sunscreen and spraying paint? Anyone have a sun screen that doesnt seem to bond the paint to your skin? Seems to me like if i try to wash overspray off of my arms with sunscreen on, I am just wasting my time? Yes the shower and soap will do it, but man..... 


Dont know why I started thinking about that. :whistling2:


----------



## DHlll (Dec 22, 2010)

nEighter said:


> btw.. tell rob his getup is sexy! I think I will have to take a cold shower after watching that..
> 
> but really cause it makes me want to take a bath and wash my face REALLY well.. those masks and hoods make the area around my eyes look like a racoon! Damn! I feel all dirty and itchy now!!
> 
> Try a thin coat of vaseline on your face before you spray. this will block the paint for penetrating your pours. Especially on your eye lids.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Good to see you guys being successful in doing more repaints Chris. Its a lot more profitable. :thumbsup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Nice video.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> Good to see you guys being successful in doing more repaints Chris. Its a lot more profitable. :thumbsup:


:blink:
.
.
.
I kid, I kid 
Looks great Chris.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks great Chris! :thumbsup:

On a different topic.... I've noticed that in a lot of your clips the trim is _usually _a darker color. Is that common in your area? I'm still doing white and off white trim packages and its getting old.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Not a lot, but some! Here is one we just finished. This is in a basement with the upstairs going Alder stained trim. So sometimes it is to keep the same "feel" as the areas where the expensive trim is.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> Good to see you guys being successful in doing more repaints Chris. Its a lot more profitable. :thumbsup:


I would beg to differ! Plus, the guys prefer NC!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I am a little disappointed, I thought for sure Rob was going to be spraying them blindfolded. :whistling2:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> I would beg to differ! Plus, the guys prefer NC!


 Why do you say that? I have always made more profit for repaints on all but cost plus NC. 

During the boom I would turn down GC's all the time, you guys must be getting a lot more per sq foot there for NC. Average NC here I would be lucky to make $8-900 profit.

I obviously understand why the guys would rather do NC.


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

RCP said:


> Well, actually a 2400 sq foot house of trim, base and doors, in two hours.



Two hours ?  What about the time it took you to prep and mask off the entire house ?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Bobbo said:


> Two hours ?  What about the time it took you to prep and mask off the entire house ?



Yes, Bobbo, Rob *IS* that fast.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> Why do you say that?


We are just much more efficient at NC.



Bobbo said:


> Two hours ?  What about the time it took you to prep and mask off the entire house ?


ok 2 1/2 hours



Paradigmzz said:


> Yes, Bobbo, Rob *IS* that fast.


:yes:


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> to me vasolene just smears the paint around. Speaking of skin products and painting... how about sunscreen and spraying paint? Anyone have a sun screen that doesnt seem to bond the paint to your skin? Seems to me like if i try to wash overspray off of my arms with sunscreen on, I am just wasting my time? Yes the shower and soap will do it, but man.....
> 
> 
> Dont know why I started thinking about that. :whistling2:


 I use a full face shield/respirator when spraying...The tear off sheets are cheap and your eyes and face stay clean.That dust mask he was wearing should not be worn imo.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Good stuff again, Chris & Rob :thumbsup:

Agree with n8. No-one would get a look in over in Utah with you folks about :thumbup:

And what Paul says about white trim... I have only painted white trim since going on my own in 2003 in the UK bar one job behind Her Maj's place in London who had a cream colour trim.
White trim is the one in UK homes. The only difference I tend to get is either Gloss or Satin


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks all, the guys really do a good job!


----------

